# Does your chi make noises in their sleep or snore?



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

With the colder temps I have been wearing half zip fleece pull-overs to stay toasty in doing this Biscuit has found a new place to nap and get warm. He crawls into my fleece shirt where the zipper is (between my fleece and t-shirt), sticks his head into the upper arm/shoulder area, and his bum on my "girls" all tucked in. In doing this I am noticing the strange noises that he makes in his sleep! He snores! Not always, but if he gets into a good deep sleep. He squeaks, whistles, and a whole host of other noises.

Do you chi's make noises and snore in their sleep?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Cute! My tiny when she's in a deep sleep she sometimes snores, twitch and cry in her sleep lol! I wonder if she's dreaming of me leaving her behind at home cuz thats the only time she cries. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky snores sometimes  especially when he is sleeping with his head on my arm or when sleeping on his back. Also, he sometimes quietly barkes during his sleep which is super cute!


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Onyx hardly ever snores but sometimes she makes this weird whining noise while breathing really heavy short breaths. I usually wake her up when she does this since she seems distressed lol.


----------



## roxysmum (Sep 5, 2012)

Roxy sleeps in bed with us and I quite often lie awake listening to the weird noises she makes whilst asleep. Wish I knew what she was dreaming about though


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

At least he isn't the only one! It is cute though.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

In the last year I have only heard Jaxx make noises in his sleep once and I woke him up that time because he sounded like he wasn't having a good dream. He is a very light sleeper though. If I so much as move in a room where he is asleep he wakes up and looks at me to see what I am doing.


----------



## ChiLover989 (Oct 7, 2012)

Princess snores, however, Scrappy does not. I got Princess in February of 2012. When Princess was little, she loved to crawl under my flannel shirts and sleep on top of my breasts or nozzle up to my neck. Now, she just sleeps in my lap or next to my leg during the day. In the morning, Scrappy yawns and sounds like a cat when doing so.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Chibi snores like crazy, LOL! Yoshi doesnt make a sound when sleeping


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Both Bella and Lina snore (LOL). Sometimes Bella "sleep talks" and make the cutest little noises while she's sleeping.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

My old Chi Benji used to snore the house down, i still cant believe a little dog can snore than loud!! Honey doesnt make a sound, which i am so thankful for lol! x


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Noah barks, whines and makes a suckling? type sound.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter snores all the time...really loud but its cute lol and sometimes yips yips yips in his sleep when dreaming and has scary white eyes lol! KC snores like the sound of a radio changing tunes :albino: shes a very deep sleeper


----------

